# Slept In The Tt Last Night!



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi action ,

We had dinner & slept in the camper last night. It was very COOL!!

My son took to the TT very nicely, until it was bedtime. I'm not sure what was the cause of his apprehension? It could have been that he was confused about "Bedtime" because we were home & not going to sleep in the bed in the house? A break in his routine, or he was just unsure of going to "bed" in the Trailer? I don't know? But it took much encouraging to get him to take off his sneakers & jacket & climb into bed. Even though my husband was already in there getting it all warm & cozy, with some of his favorite toys in the bed as well. It seemed as though he was a little frightened at first?







Can't really put my finger on it whether it was confusion or he was actually frightened? 
But I was very happy that we decided to do that, because what would have happened if we were a few hours from home & he resisted & wanted to go home & go to bed? shy That would be awful. I would like to sleep in there again tonight to reinforce it, & put any fears he may have to rest?

Any Special Educators or Special Parents out there, that might have any suggestions?

Thanks & have a good day,
Tami


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Tami.
My youngest son is special needs. I don't know which way your son is affected, but it could have very likely been the break in routine or just plain insecurity in unfamiliar surroundings. My youngest is away from home, now, as I'm not able to provide the rigid structure he needs in his everyday life. He's 12, and has some mental issues. I'm a former psych nurse, having worked with both MR and mental patients. Had lots of exposure to down's....they're so loveable!! How old is your son? You didn't mention that. Bet you're a great mom!!
HUGS!
Darlene action


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Don't worry, Tami, it's probably those transition issues creeping in. That often looks like fear but is just a little anxiety over change. Did he sleep the night after drifting off? It probably would be good to do it again tonight and just keep repeating that this is "practice" for when you go to other campground with your new TT. Good luck. I'll say a little prayer for you!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Our oldest son has tramsitional issues and bring something with him whenever we leave home. During our first few nights in the TT in the driveway he brought his suitcase full of toys and our dvd player he calls the little tv. This let him feel comfortable laying in bed and watching a movie while having some of his favorute toys. we also brough out his pillow and drinking cup for use with bed.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> sgalady Today, 11:40 AM Post #2
> 
> Hi, Tami.
> My youngest son is special needs. I don't know which way your son is affected, but it could have very likely been the break in routine or just plain insecurity in unfamiliar surroundings. My youngest is away from home, now, as I'm not able to provide the rigid structure he needs in his everyday life. He's 12, and has some mental issues. I'm a former psych nurse, having worked with both MR and mental patients. Had lots of exposure to down's....they're so loveable!! How old is your son? You didn't mention that. Bet you're a great mom!!
> ...


Hi Darlene,

Thanks for the lovely compliment & I'm as sure you are as well!! We do our best!

John Luke is 9 & he is Neurologically Impaired, developmentally depends on the day. He is hypo-sensory with all of his senses & craves everything, similar to children with Austism or Downs but they can be hyper-sensory, as you know from working with them. Routine is a biggie, he has always had difficulty transitioning, but he is getting better. We are hoping that with time he will enjoy camping as much as we do? 
His teacher thinks it will be fine as long as he is with Mommy & Daddy....I'm sure she is right. You just never know with these kids, it is the unpredictability of the disability









Psych nurse WOW, my hat's off to you that's tough, I am a NICU nurse.

Thanks again,
Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> nonny Today, 12:41 PM Post #3
> 
> Don't worry, Tami, it's probably those transition issues creeping in. That often looks like fear but is just a little anxiety over change. Did he sleep the night after drifting off? It probably would be good to do it again tonight and just keep repeating that this is "practice" for when you go to other campground with your new TT. Good luck. I'll say a little prayer for you!


Thanks Nonny,

We can never have enough prayers!








I am sure you are right & it was a little anxiety. I guess becasue we had the TT home for 2 days & Daddy & his toys were in the bed already, I was a little surprised with his hesitation.







I thought he would jump right in once he saw Daddy in there? 
Yes, he did go to sleep after he played with Daddy, his toys & the flashlight for a while.

Thanks, 
Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> nynethead Today, 02:32 PM Post #4
> 
> Our oldest son has tramsitional issues and bring something with him whenever we leave home. During our first few nights in the TT in the driveway he brought his suitcase full of toys and our dvd player he calls the little tv. This let him feel comfortable laying in bed and watching a movie while having some of his favorute toys. we also brough out his pillow and drinking cup for use with bed


Thanks nynethead,

I think tonight will be much better, we went out & bought 2 TV's today. We were lying in the bed already this afternoon watching one of his favorite movies







& he was having a blast! He also has always had difficulty with transitioning. How is your son now, does he enjoy camping & does he love the TT?

Thanks, Tami


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I also keep a nightlight plugged in by the queen slide on my 23RS, which I turn off as soon as my granddaughter's asleep. She has never even noticed because there's plenty of light from the moon, campground or other trailer lights once your eyes adjust to the dark. Flashlights are good, too, and I have one that is just for my purse and keyholes. It doesn't give off much light but it's fun and goes on only when you squeeze it. Thus, sleepy hands relax and flashlight goes off automatically so no worry about burned out batteries.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Tami,

He does love camping and being in the trailer. He had all his language skills at 18 months and lost them all by 2. He was diagnosed at 2 1/2 with being on the autistic spectrum pddnos. We were lucky to have brought him to the right people early and had intense services started almost immediatelyl. We found the Macartan center in NYC who diagnosed and setup all his programs and helped us pressure the system and then school into giving him the services he required. He has endured 30 hour weeks with ABA traning when younger along with OT and PT and my DW spent and still spends countless hours directing him and pushing him in the right direction. He is now 7 1/2 and the changes have been dramatic, we just receive his evaluation from his 2nd grade teacjer and she wonders why he is classified which made my wife elated. We know he still has some difficulties, but his improvement over the past couple of years has been a blessing. Keep the course watch what changes and what makes the difference and never stop nudging in the right direction. He should love camping.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nonni, 
The flashlight (I guess it's like the one I have on my keychain) is a wonderful idea! Don't have to worry about the batteries, for sure.
NYnethead, 
You are SO blessed to have received the SUPPORT of the school system, rather than the OPPOSITION that I faced with my son, once he reached Kindergarten, and especially first grade!! Then, this last year, I've had him home from 5/20 until he was recently placed in a long-term facility (he's 12, puberty, getting too strong for me, slapping me, unable to maintain extreme structure alone). School for him was a NIGHTMARE because he'd been "away" and they wanted to place him in a special school, but he's extremely bright, and was very bored, and not learning anything, yet he wasn't able to function, socially, in regular school.
Tami,
Hope you get my e-mail, and I'll keep you in my prayers, too.
You know, Jimmy's got a HUGE flashlight collection (he's got around 10/12 ALL with fresh batteries........thank God for Sam's Club buying batteries in bulk!). I know he has issues with being in the dark, but it seems to be a common thing with these kids.
Well, good to know that these children are loved, cared for (whether at home or away), and wanted. Even tho Jimmy's away, I talk to him daily, and I'm very involved with his care.
Take care, all!!
Darlene action


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Nonny, I did buy 2 nightlights a few weeks ago & had them on. I also bought one of those flashlights that you shake, no batteries required & John (DH) showed John Luke how to use it & he was shaking the night away








I will PM you when I have more time.....the boys are in the OB & I have to get back









NYnethead,
Your son is very lucky to have such wonderful parents & advocators








Because, unfortunately it is Battle after Battle after Battle with our special children & the Special Ed world ...... shy We have fought many ourselves.
Glad to hear he is loving camping







I will PM you when I have more time & tell you more about our precious little boy.

Sgalady, I emailed you back .......








Prayers to you & your precious Jimmy!

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I am in such a hurry to get back to the boys, that I totally forgot to add.* LAST NIGHT WAS AWESOME!! *We had a great time, it must have been the 2 new TV's & watching "Chicken Little"









Thanks, 
Tami


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

RizFam said:


> I am in such a hurry to get back to the boys, that I totally forgot to add.* LAST NIGHT WAS AWESOME!! *We had a great time, it must have been the 2 new TV's & watching "Chicken Little"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad it worked out...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tami

That is great that everything worked out.







We camped in our backyard a few times before we took our trailer out. The next trip was to a local park less than 10min away (just in case) Everything worked out well for our kids and now they want to sleep in the trailer instead of there own beds









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great Tami
Sure glad to hear everything went well for all of you
Keep up the great work and before you know it he will always want to sleep in the TT

Don


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm with HootBob. It won't be long and he'll be disappointed if you're NOT Outbacking! Great news, Tami. Camp on! action


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> Oregon_Camper Today, 03:04 AM Post #13
> 
> Glad it worked out...





> Thor Posted Today, 06:05 AM
> Tami
> 
> That is great that everything worked out. We camped in our backyard a few times before we took our trailer out. The next trip was to a local park less than 10min away (just in case) Everything worked out well for our kids and now they want to sleep in the trailer instead of there own beds
> ...





> HootBob Posted Today, 06:19 AM
> That's great Tami
> Sure glad to hear everything went well for all of you
> Keep up the great work and before you know it he will always want to sleep in the TT
> ...





> nonny Posted Today, 06:51 AM
> I'm with HootBob. It won't be long and he'll be disappointed if you're NOT Outbacking! Great news, Tami. Camp on!


Thank you, O_C, Thor, Don & Nonny!







We are too! 
I am hopeful that you are all right & he will just Love it.








We are hoping to put together a trip for next weekend somewhere close to home for the same reason as you did Thor.







Just to kind of test the waters, while still being close to home just in case!

Thanks again for your support & appreciate your input,
Have a good! 
Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I am assuming yours is in the driveway....I let my girls from time to time use the camper as a play room, familiarity calms fears. Put the AC on fan only or use the heat etc, so the 'new' noises become accepted as normal.

I leave a nightlight in the bunk area and one in the bathroom so it is not as dark and leave the door open in the bunk area so they can see me at night.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

As you know, I have 4-legged kids - not 2-leggeds. But I gotta tell ya', I am so impressed with what wonderful parents all of you seem to be !!! Can I come relive my childhood with .... anyone of you?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Can I come relive my childhood with .... anyone of you?


Only if you're potty-trained! I can't stand changing diapers!

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> tdvffjohn Today, 01:58 PM Post #18
> 
> I am assuming yours is in the driveway....I let my girls from time to time use the camper as a play room, familiarity calms fears. Put the AC on fan only or use the heat etc, so the 'new' noises become accepted as normal.
> 
> ...


Thanks John,

No, it is in the backyard.
I believe we have run almost everything except the AC with him in the TT. 
Good suggestions,







I was surprised at how LOUD the heat sound was.

Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> As you know, I have 4-legged kids - not 2-leggeds. But I gotta tell ya', I am so impressed with what wonderful parents all of you seem to be !!! Can I come relive my childhood with .... anyone of you?
> [snapback]104397[/snapback]​


Thanks Wolfie







that is sweet of you to say.

I sometimes use pets as an analogy to having a child with special needs.
Children that cannot express themselves & verbalize their needs & wants are very similar to our 4-leggeds. We have to be "in-tune" to their behavioral cues to know how to care for them. One step ahead in identifiying if they are sick, sad, injuried or just not themselves & that isn't always easy......you know what I mean. 
You too are a wonderful parent!!









Tami


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Tami,

With our daughter, we always talked way in advance about how much fun this was going to be. You are doing the right thing in sleeping in the OB in advance of any trips. Also, if there is a campground near you, going for even one night in advance of the first trip might be a good idea.

Rita


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Rita,

Yes, I agree in making a big fuss







however, as you know it doesn't always work shy But, we have to keep on trying









We are planning a little something for this weekend, close to home. Fingers crossed that everything will go well









Tami


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Tami, 
Good luck with the weekend trip!! Let him go play in it, as someone else said they did. I did that with Jimmy, and he felt like he "ruled the roost" in that camper!!







He had all his toys just where he wanted them, even took a laptop out to the camper, and went online, etc.!! Put drinks, healthy snacks in the frig, and they're good to go. I also had a walkie-talkie that we chatted back/forth on, to make sure things were going smooth. THAT made him feel even more secure.
HUGS!
Darlene action


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Darlene,

I am very excited!! John Luke has come home from school everyday, & gone right out the back door to the Outback since we got it on Thursday.........








He's been playing, having a snack & watching a little TV in it ......Yippppeeee







* YAY!!!*
I think it is going to be OK









Tami


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Thanks Darlene,
> 
> I am very excited!! John Luke has come home from school everyday, & gone right out the back door to the Outback since we got it on Thursday.........
> 
> ...


Sounds like the makings of a new Outbacker!!!!!

Good luck with the weekend trip...you guys will have a blast!!

Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Thanks Darlene,
> 
> I am very excited!! John Luke has come home from school everyday, & gone right out the back door to the Outback since we got it on Thursday.........
> 
> ...


Sounds like its well on the way to being *HIS* Outback.

As for your analogy of kids and dogs - I fully agree and often speak the same words, but in reverse, when helping folks begin to build a relationship with their 4-leggeds. Its not everyone who can truly connect with the _spirit and soul_ of another being. Have a great 1st adventure! Can't wait to hear the report


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

We, also, are so very impressed, with everyone's parenting skills - just another feather in the hat for all the great Outbacker's. I actually had gone on the site to look at mods and read this - so many of you with special children and a person can tell by reading all the love in each families decision. May you all be blessed!! As someone mentioned our 2 kids are out on their own and now our 2 kids are the 4 legged ones but my hats off to the great parents on this site!

Pattie/Bob


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Darlene,
> ...


Yes it does, doesn't it








Thanks Steve, we are a tad nervous & excited at the same time.

Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Darlene,
> ...


Wolfie, I knew that you would totally get that








Thanks, I am thinking because he has really "claimed" the Outback, that our first trip out will probably be better then anticipated. 
I should take a pic of the shelf above the bed in the OB, to show the new location of some of his favorite toys.... there has to be at least 20 little figurines on that shelf ...... too funny









Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

bobpattie said:


> We, also, are so very impressed, with everyone's parenting skills - just another feather in the hat for all the great Outbacker's. I actually had gone on the site to look at mods and read this - so many of you with special children and a person can tell by reading all the love in each families decision. May you all be blessed!! As someone mentioned our 2 kids are out on their own and now our 2 kids are the 4 legged ones but my hats off to the great parents on this site!
> 
> Pattie/Bob
> [snapback]105254[/snapback]​


Thank You PattieBob








We do our best & also ask God for the strength, courage, knowledge & wisdom to do right by our little boy.

Tami


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

[snapback]105254[/snapback]​[/quote]

Thank You PattieBob








We do our best & also ask God for the strength, courage, knowledge & wisdom to do right by our little boy.

Tami
[snapback]105288[/snapback]​[/quote]
Tami,
You got the right answer, GF!! I'm sure you're "doing right" by him, and then some.








Darlene action


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> Tami,
> You got the right answer, GF!! I'm sure you're "doing right" by him, and then some.
> Darlene


Thanks Darlene







...........hope so!


----------

